# I'm planning to move to Cyprus aand have been living in Qatar for 8 years.



## fidelisodogbo (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,
My wife and I are planning to move to Cyprus. We are currently based in Qatar and have a 1 year old baby girl. Please advise how we can obtain a long stay permit.

We are both authors and have published books in the UK and the USA.
We have a registered company and are looking to sell our books in large scale.

Are these strong enough proofs for obtaining the permit? Since we also intend to work, pending when we reach a break-even point in our business of selling books.

My wife is ACCA qualified and an employee of PriceWaterHouseCoopers. Does she have a prospect with this firm in Cyprus?

I am an MBA graduate in Marketing Management and have 7 years hotel experience with The Ritz-Carlton hotel company in Qatar. Do I have a prospect to work in this field in Cyprus.?
These are back-up plans.
Claire & Fidelis


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

She can try for a transfer. I know people who have transfered from the US with another Accounting firm.(they were originally from here though). I think things will be much harder for you due to the economic crisis and the seasonal nature of your industry.


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

*Pwc*

YOur wife should speak to PWC HR about transfer opportunities, they have an office in each of the cities in cyprus


----------



## fidelisodogbo (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion. We are surely going to ask the HR about this.


----------



## fidelisodogbo (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion. We will do a transfer. As for me, I'm not limited to Hotels only. I can work in the media and advertising firms as well as marketing outlets too.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Best of luck , which ever route you go
Regards
Monty


----------



## fidelisodogbo (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Monty.


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

good luck


----------

